# great offer from cueball him self{{new years special}}



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Due to the failing market the fisherman have to go out on a limb and make there own deals our family is selling them for $5 a pound any ware in north America and you well never in the next 100 years beat that rock bottom deal,,,. FRESH,,FULL MEATED, MEANT SHAPE, PACKED PROPERLY FOR THE LONG SHIPMENTS.. If you know anyone that is interested in buying let me know , these are not your classic half dead lobster that was caught 6 months ago and set in the the super market another six months these are as lively as your gonna see them with out catching them your self..







no anyone in your family that is into seafood chains that could use a cheaper hook up or maybe your hosting a party.. LONG LIVE FRESH NOVA SCOTIA LOBSTER.. ----> whats on your plate for new years<---...!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

what's the shipping like? to zip code 29438 edisto beach sc


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice deal. Do you do small orders or is this like a bulk thing?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Shipping to N8W3H4 ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

is this just for the lobster meat, or whole lobsters with the shell also? does price including shipping?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

How about a box of frozen tails and claws?
I'm thinking shipping live would be pretty expensive...


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

im also interested. how would shipping work and how much? depending on that i may be interested in whole lobsters or just tails and claws as well.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

maybe could do a socal group buy if others are interested? depending on shipping costs and min buy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> How about a box of frozen tails and claws?
> I'm thinking shipping live would be pretty expensive...


Yeah, I'd be interested in this too...
What would be the shipping to 97702?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

shipping live isn't too big of a challenge really- just tricky to do

you should do like this guy cue, just undercut the sh*t out of him b/c you do it all yourself









http://www.thelobsterguy.com/


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ditto, i would like to know shipping to 59804, for about 10-15lbs?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

94112...lets talk..dead serious


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im down for this too. Shipping to 96701 Hawaii. Serious as well.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Shipping to Silver Spring MD 20902.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like the OP is on vacation haha


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lol cue hope you respond faster than this in business


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's cueball, what did you expect.

He's probably smoking some weed and doing some crazy cueball type sh*t.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

beercandan said:


> maybe could do a socal group buy if others are interested? depending on shipping costs and min buy.


im down for a socal order.

or

claws and tails... zip 91205

CUE, holler back so we can make a deal and keep you in business!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sh*t man, i can get em for 3.99lb at market basket. sorry dude.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

way to go Cue....that's what I call a fast customer service


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

matc said:


> way to go Cue....that's what I call a fast customer service


i see you got your order already








cue man, step it up dude, if your gonna offer something like this, you gotta back it up man, where you at


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

best customer service around


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He's probably out catchin' 'em.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

or wose...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

why we waiting for the stoned fisherman, what recipes you guys got to cook your lobster?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I just want some lobster for breakfast- lobster and eggs, for lunch- lobster sandwich, for dinner - lobster


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.

this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...

(except in a good bisque).


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.
> 
> this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...
> 
> (except in a good bisque).


Oh Yeah...
Gotta love it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Nothing wrong with some grilled lobster tails and butter sauce.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.
> 
> this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...
> 
> (except in a good bisque).


you do realize that I was kidding, don't you?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

still no word from cue eh? i wouldn't mind buying some or getting a socal group buy going.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm starting to lose interest at this point.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

hyphen said:


> still no word from cue eh? i wouldn't mind buying some or getting a socal group buy going.


we were trying to but maybe hes lost at sea


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

i have an NJ order if serious....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.
> 
> this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...
> 
> (except in a good bisque).


you do realize that I was kidding, don't you?
[/quote]

i figured that, but it was so trivial i just had to post it up. lol.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

so how bout that lobster


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Yes, we all need some lobster, Cue.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Shipping to the uk??????

Trade for tea and crumpets????


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damn i'm getting into the lobster business if there's this much interest in cheap lobster


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe Cue was just pretending to be in the Lobster business this entire time and when people actually wanted to buy he knew he was caught and took off







it seems all the East Coasters i know worked in the Lobster business









Its a conspiracy


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> damn i'm getting into the lobster business if there's this much interest in cheap lobster


this site isnt necessarily a valid cross section of america. even at 3.99 a lb up here in lobster country, it's still a tough sell in this economy.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> damn i'm getting into the lobster business if there's this much interest in cheap lobster


this site isnt necessarily a valid cross section of america. even at 3.99 a lb up here in lobster country, it's still a tough sell in this economy.
[/quote]

people down here order them for close to $30/lb..it's b.c you're all a bunch of spoiled bitches up north with the lobster







carribbean spiny lobster<main lobster


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck off man, you assholes get grouper, snapper, and some of the best angling in the world...(blue marlin, tarpon...etc) lobster is a staple of the northeast, i eat it from time to time...i've just had so damn much of it...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

beercandan said:


> Shipping to the uk??????
> 
> Trade for tea and crumpets????


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Shipping to the uk??????
> 
> Trade for tea and crumpets????











[/quote]

Maybe his boat was attacked by a giant lobster or a giant squid or both!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He said "New Year's Special" never implied it would be this new year.

Patience


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got my lobster order in today from cueball and let me tell you guys the reason its taking so long is because he includes a little special something in with each order, something really special, more special than the kid with down syndrome in your 4th grade class. That's all im going to say.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pics?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I think he was just trying to sell greens


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I think he was just trying to sell greens


ok. ill buy all he has for $5 a pound


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah...probably not that cheap though...you know you buy a pizza and get an oz with it for a bit more....soemthing like that.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya I know what you mean.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I think he was just trying to sell greens


ok. ill buy all he has for $5 a pound
[/quote]


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.
> 
> this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...
> 
> (except in a good bisque).


Bleh, that's the wrong way to eat it. You have to dump the guts over your rice, add some Lawry's, mix it up, then eat the meat with butter. If you're lucky and get some eggs then you dump that on your rice too. That's oldschool.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

E-THUG said:


> Just got my lobster order in today from cueball and let me tell you guys the reason its taking so long is because he includes a little special something in with each order, something really special, more special than the kid with down syndrome in your 4th grade class. That's all im going to say.


You must have been in the slower classes, I never remember having any "special" people in my classes.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You mean not everybody had the special kid in the back of the class that would masturbate then fall asleep?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> You mean not everybody had the special kid in the back of the class that would masturbate then fall asleep?


Like we all haven't done that at least once...!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> You mean not everybody had the special kid in the back of the class that would masturbate then fall asleep?


Like we all haven't done that at least once a day...!
[/quote]

fixed


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Just got my lobster order in today from cueball and let me tell you guys the reason its taking so long is because he includes a little special something in with each order, something really special, more special than the kid with down syndrome in your 4th grade class. That's all im going to say.


which one of the guys in your picture in your sig are you talking about?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> he includes a little special something in with each order, something really special, more special than the kid with down syndrome in your 4th grade class. That's all im going to say.


He sent you a retarded lobster?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> boil water...dunk lobsters into water, boil for about 6-8 minutes covered. remove from water and drain, place on plate, reserve some broth, melt some butter (salted), crack lobster open, dip meat into broth, then into butter, eat.
> 
> this is the ONLY way lobster should be eaten, anything else is just wrong IMO...
> 
> (except in a good bisque).


Bleh, that's the wrong way to eat it. You have to dump the guts over your rice, add some Lawry's, mix it up, then eat the meat with butter. If you're lucky and get some eggs then you dump that on your rice too. That's oldschool.
[/quote]

I just puked everywhere


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

has cue replied to anyone yet?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

You people just need to get over it...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

need_redz said:


> You people just need to get over it...


It looks like you care about it more than the rest of us


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

update?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

n3p said:


> update?


really?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Man I was kinda hoping it would be fresh


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys are waiting for these lobsters like you want to have sex with them.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> You guys are waiting for these lobsters like you want to have sex with them.


crustacean porn. The hottest sensation sweeping the nation!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Boobah said:


> update?


really?
[/quote]

No kiddding this guys not all up there


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

this is the 2nd thread where you been talking about sex!! You need to go find you a nice boy thats in the same boat as you and stop talking about it so much


----------

